# How to tell if my goat is in heat



## BootsNDaisy (Sep 10, 2012)

Hello all ! I'm new to this forum. My name is Cheryl. My husband and I have 5 children, 3 that still live at home, 2  Jersey dairy cows,2 Nubian Dairy goats,  15 red layers, 1 dog, and 1 cat. We know it's about time for our older goats to go into heat. But how do we know she's in heat? I've heard that you can tell if she's talking a lot, has her tail up, and is lovable. Well, she and our (will be 1 yr old in Jan ) talk quite a bit already, cause they love attention!  Also, their tails are always up.. So, I need help trying to figure out how we can tell she's in heat. Also, if our almost 1 yr old will be coming into heat? Our milker hasn't been producing as much milk lately. We were wondering if maybe her milk production is down because she might be coming in heat??


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 11, 2012)

Sometimes there is some discharge. If you can get a buck rag, it may help you.


----------



## BootsNDaisy (Sep 17, 2012)

Wonderful ! Thank you! Will keep an eye out for that! One of my neighbors also said if our other goat is jumping on her, that would be a sign as well. Is this common in goats?


----------



## SkyWarrior (Sep 17, 2012)

ksalvagno is pretty savvy.  

I'd like to add that they usually get swollen in the back.

Given I have a buckling with the girls, I can't tell if their behavior is their estrus or not.  They're all clingy and talkative (with the exception of Heidi).  The jumping on thing (hump) is pretty indicative in most animals.


----------



## spunkey daisy (Sep 20, 2012)

Do goats get diaria poo when they r in heat? How long r they in heat? How old r they when they get into heat? My Nubian goat is a year and a couple of months


----------



## Queen Mum (Sep 20, 2012)

Mine act all girly and silly when they are in heat.  Their bottoms get swollen and pinkish.  They yell and holler more than usual.  

My older goat rubs her face on me and tugs at my shirt.

And if I am not sure,  I scratch her back right near the tail.  If she stands there with her tail straight up or flicks it wildly and hunches her back and gets all lovey dovey, that is a SURE sign that she is ready for the boys.


----------



## spunkey daisy (Sep 21, 2012)

Ok than you this is my first goat


----------



## Queen Mum (Sep 21, 2012)

They go into heat the first time at 3 to 4 months of age.  Usually between July and December.  They are in heat for 3 - 7 days.  They repeat the process every 15 to 21 days between the months of August and December or January.  Some breeds have heat cycles year round.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Sep 21, 2012)

Uh @Queen Mum

Just a quick fact check. They go into heat ever 18-22 days and they are in heat for 18 to 36 hours, or 1 to 3 days. Some up to 48 hours. My goats always go the three days and they have all synchronized their heat cycles to about 19-20 days.

Some does after being bred will go into another heat in 7 to 10 days and at the beginning and end of the breeding season they can have wacky heat cycles. But the most common is every 18-22 days and for right around 36 hours.


A link for info: Link


----------



## Queen Mum (Sep 21, 2012)

One of mine stays in heat for only one day and does so every 15 days.  One of them stays in  heat for 7 days and does so every 21 days.  It's individual and based on the goat and the breed.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Sep 21, 2012)

I would say that that is a very abnormal goat for sure. That is not what they are supposed to do. While they have a bit of a range they don't have one that big. Sorry but that is an abnormal goat.


----------



## BootsNDaisy (Sep 22, 2012)

Oh my! I had no idea they came in heat every month! I was told they did through the months of sept- dec??? I can't believe this whole time we have had them, they have been going into heat! No wonder I thought they were lovey dovey a lot of the time and were talkative a lot of the time during the months! Boy do I feel like an idiot! Thank you everyone for your help in this matter! I hope we didn't miss her heat this month! We wanted to get her pregnant.. Have a blessed day everyone!


----------



## Queen Mum (Sep 22, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> I would say that that is a very abnormal goat for sure. That is not what they are supposed to do. While they have a bit of a range they don't have one that big. Sorry but that is an abnormal goat.


The lady that helped me with my ober breeding explained to me that some of the goats that her bucks bred had highly variable cycles.  The one day thing is very unusual,  but one has to be prepared for odd cycles.  Goats can be odd.  She had a couple does like that, so I know mine wasn't the only one.  

The seven day cycle is less unusual.  Some of them start ovulating and just ease into a cycle.  It doesn't mean they are breedable during that time, but it means they are starting into the cycle and may act in heat.  They peak and will stand for breeding somewhere towards the 4th day.    

Also, some does, barely show a heat cycle.  

Again, as I say, it is doe and breed specific.


----------

